# 15 Jahre PCGH: Mindestens 15 Gründe zum Feiern - der Fahrplan



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *15 Jahre PCGH: Mindestens 15 Gründe zum Feiern - der Fahrplan*

					Vor 15 Jahren, um genau zu sein am 6. Oktober 2000, erschien die erste Monatsausgabe von PC Games Hardware. Seit diesem Tag sind insgesamt 181 Monatshefte erschienen. Wir feiern diesen Anlass mit mindestens 15 hoffentlich guten Gründen. Alle Aktionen finden Sie hier im Überblick.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *15 Jahre PCGH: Mindestens 15 Gründe zum Feiern - der Fahrplan*


----------



## DKK007 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Mindestens 15 Gründe zum Feiern - der Fahrplan*

Gute Aktion.


----------



## Cosmas (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Mindestens 15 Gründe zum Feiern - der Fahrplan*

nix zu danken, gern geschehn. (zum video)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Mindestens 15 Gründe zum Feiern - der Fahrplan*

Sind ein paar coole Aktion darunter vertreten, dann haut mal rein. Ich bin dann mal gespannt ob ich neugierig bin


----------



## theoturtle (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Mindestens 15 Gründe zum Feiern - der Fahrplan*

Danke!


----------



## Seebaer (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Mindestens 15 Gründe zum Feiern - der Fahrplan*

Ich feiere zum x.t mal die Unzulänglichkeit des Onlinezwanges: AC 2: Wir können dieses Spiel im Moment nicht mit deinem Uplay-Konto verknüpfen, da der Ubisoft-Server derzeit nicht verfügbar ist. Versuche es später erneut.
Und das Morgens um 10,10 Uhr.   (Bin Rentner)


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Mindestens 15 Gründe zum Feiern - der Fahrplan*

Argh, das ist ja nervig.  Leider können (und dürfen) wir als Redaktion hier nicht in die Vorgaben der Publisher eingreifen. Nicht alle sind bereit, auf entsprechendes DRM zu verzichten, manchmal klappt's aber!


----------



## BikeRider (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Mindestens 15 Gründe zum Feiern - der Fahrplan*



Seebaer schrieb:


> Ich feiere zum x.t mal die Unzulänglichkeit des Onlinezwanges: AC 2: Wir können dieses Spiel im Moment nicht mit deinem Uplay-Konto verknüpfen, da der Ubisoft-Server derzeit nicht verfügbar ist. Versuche es später erneut.
> Und das Morgens um 10,10 Uhr.   (Bin Rentner)



Deswegen greife ich, wenn DRM-Vollversionen auf der DVD sind, zum Magazin.


----------



## TheSir99 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Mindestens 15 Gründe zum Feiern - der Fahrplan*



BikeRider schrieb:


> Deswegen greife ich, wenn DRM-Vollversionen auf der DVD sind, zum Magazin.



Mach ich auch so.


----------



## KaterTom (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Mindestens 15 Gründe zum Feiern - der Fahrplan*

Erstmal Glückwunsch zum Jubiläum von mir! Von mir aus kann das gerne die nächsten 15 Jahre so weitergehen!

Ich bin mir zwar sicher, dass ich seit meiner ersten PCGH bis heute kein Heft verpasst habe, muss aber zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich nicht mehr weiss, welche Ausgabe die erste war. Irgendwann zwischen 2000 und 2003 wars glaube ich. Ja, leise rieselt der Kalk...


----------



## LucaMng (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Mindestens 15 Gründe zum Feiern - der Fahrplan*

Bin vor 2 Ausgaben erst eingestiegen, dann bin ich halt die nächsten 15 Jahre dabei


----------



## SaftSpalte (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Mindestens 15 Gründe zum Feiern - der Fahrplan*

seit 2000 gelegentlich Hefte am kaufen und auf dem klo lesen . seit ein paar Jahren erst aktiv hier . 

Ist schon Hammer wie schnell der Computer und deren Geschichten sich entwickeln .  Hammerhart ^^


----------



## Linksgewinde (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Mindestens 15 Gründe zum Feiern - der Fahrplan*

Ich gratuliere zum verdienten Jubiläum. 
Bei dieser Gelegenheit auch ein Dankeschön für viele Informationen die mir durch euch zugänglich wurden.
Bin seit Januar 2012 im Forum registriert, habe euch aber auch vorher schon Besucht.
Habe die Zeitschrift abonniert (als Einzige). Und mag die interessanten Berichte und Tips. 
Was ich besonders schätze ist der vergleichsweise angenehme und freundliche Umgangston im Forum. 
Dafür auch Dank an die Community.
PCGH hat einen Spitzenplatz in der PC-Foren-Rangliste.
Weiter so.


----------



## AL3CH (2. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Mindestens 15 Gründe zum Feiern - der Fahrplan*

Gratulierte - 15 Jahre ist schon was !
Ich bin ca seit 2004 mitdabei , bei der pritausgabe.
Jetzt hier online , ist es meiner Meinung schade das man mangels wirklichen Hardwareknüllern, auch mehr Games und Smartphone und Konsolennews bringt.
Hoffe da das AMD nächstes Jahr mehr Wind rein bringt...
Vielleicht könnte man sich in zukunft wieder mehr auf die Hardware konzentrieren.
Modems (wlan) , Router, switches,Lanparty aufbau,vllt HW Linux special,vergleich optischer Laufwerke + Milleniums Disk  (ob die was taugt) usw .. fände ich toll
LG


----------



## Amon (2. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Mindestens 15 Gründe zum Feiern - der Fahrplan*

Abo seit der ersten Ausgabe. Auf die nächsten 15 Jahre.


----------



## Gast20150401 (25. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Mindestens 15 Gründe zum Feiern - der Fahrplan*

Würde gerne die Hefte kaufen, aber die erzeugen nur Wünsche die ich nicht finanzieren kann. Schade, aber mal geil sind die....coole Infos


----------



## Acemonty (27. November 2015)

*AW: 15 Jahre PCGH: Mindestens 15 Gründe zum Feiern - der Fahrplan*



SaftSpalte schrieb:


> seit 2000 gelegentlich Hefte am kaufen und auf dem klo lesen . seit ein paar Jahren erst aktiv hier .
> 
> Ist schon Hammer wie schnell der Computer und deren Geschichten sich entwickeln .  Hammerhart ^^




Lol der Sachen mit dem Klo kann ich nur Zustimmen. Da wird die PCGH sicher am meisten gelesen. Eigentlich ist die Arbeit der Redaktion ja quasi, im wahrsten Sinne, fürn Arsch 
Aber ich liebe die Zeitung und alle die dahinterstehen und hoffe, dass es solche Printmedien noch lange geben wird. Hab lieber Papier in der Hand


----------

